# Air Leak



## Darktimus (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, 

A friend of mine gave a an old air compressor (unknown brand), but probably Italian one. 
I fixed all I had to fix on it to make it work, and it does, but it does not hold the air inside. 
After listening carefully, I find out that a small leak come over from this metal spring serpentine driven by a big bolt. 
Can somebody explain me what is this piece for? How to fix the leak? 
Please find some picture attached

Thanks a lot for your help
Alex


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

a bit of dish soap in water in a spray bottle to find where the leak is.
i like the blue monster teflon tape the best.
and use a wire brush to clean the threads first.


----------



## rohbjohna (9 mo ago)

In most cases air compressor parts like air hoses, tubes, and drain valve are leaking. You can use some water with addition of soap, put it into the suspected areas. This way you can check the air leakage. Now try to tighten those parts, maybe the problem get fixed.


----------

